# Life feels like a nightmare



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2014)

As you may know I'm waiting for brain scans etc and M is working on the other side of the world for a few days.  Well today Susie was sick and then had a seizure - it was awful, she fell forward onto her head, then onto her back and then onto her side whilst convulsing.  She seemed to recover afterwards but I got the pet taxi and took her straight to the vets. The vet was very reassuring that it was nowhere near the end for her but they are keeping her in for 24 hours so that if she has another fit they can treat her.  The house is very lonely tonight.


----------



## Annette (Oct 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. {{{AJ}}} and {{{Susie}}}


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2014)

Aw, I am so sorry to hear about poor Susie  I hope she is back with you soon, and feeling much better - and that you are too! It must feel very strange when you are so used to having people around you. I must admit, I am the other way around - if I visit, say, my sister and her family, it feels really odd having people around all the time! I can't pass wind when I want, or belch, or pick my nose and flick it or any of the things a man normally likes to do in the privacy of his own company!  

Try and lose yourself in a good book Amanda, then turn in early and have a peaceful night's sleep {{{{HUGS}}}} See, I even wiped my fingers on my sleeve before I hugged you!


----------



## jalapino (Oct 13, 2014)

So so sorry to hear this Amanda! .....just bad news after bad news for you, I really hope the tide turns for you! x x x (((hugs)))


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 13, 2014)

Poor Susie, that must have been quite frightening for you.  I hope Susie is nicely tucked up at the vet, all cosy.  It is weird when you're used to company to be alone in the house. I always find a chick flick under the duvet makes it feel less like enforced isolation.  I'm about to watch a bit of downton tucked under my duvet to get warm and cosy, just the ticket


----------



## Maryanne29 (Oct 13, 2014)

My step daughter has an elderly rescued greyhound who has seizures as a result of being beaten on his head when he was younger. He takes regular medication to treat the problem and is a very happy chap now.

Try not to worry - easy to say I know but Stanley copes very well.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 13, 2014)

Fingers are crossed, good luck


----------



## Bessiemay (Oct 13, 2014)

Poor Susie and you. I hope she recovers soon and maybe get her home tomorrow. Take care of yourself.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh thats a shame for you and for Susie, I do hope she is ok for you to bring her home today. I also hope you have had a desent nights sleep , it must be worrying you waiting for your brain scan, sending you {{{hugs}}}


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you for all of your lovely messages, sorry that I'm not replying to them all individually but I'm shattered after a bad night's sleep and waiting for the vet to phone.  Anyhow the good news is that Susie will be coming home at 3pm today!!!  She hasn't had anymore seizures but IF she has another then we are to make an appointment with the top vet and he will put Susie on pallitative anti seizure medication. It will be only be an emergency if it's a seizure that lasts for a long time.  I was due to go out with my brother and twin nephews for an hour or two tomorrow evening but I've cancelled that and will be sleeping downstairs with Susie for the next three nights to check that she is ok.   I will be housebound because I want her to have "bed rest" for a couple of days and I don't want to leave her at all so we won't be going out again until M comes back on Friday.
Now just got to wait for the date for the brain scan and blood test results for me - such fun.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

Maryanne29 said:


> My step daughter has an elderly rescued greyhound who has seizures as a result of being beaten on his head when he was younger. He takes regular medication to treat the problem and is a very happy chap now.
> 
> Try not to worry - easy to say I know but Stanley copes very well.


Thank you Maryanne for the reassurance


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

Northerner said:


> it feels really odd having people around all the time! I can't pass wind when I want, or belch, or pick my nose and flick it or any of the things a man normally likes to do in the privacy of his own company!  .....
> See, I even wiped my fingers on my sleeve before I hugged you!



Words fail me lol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Words fail me lol



A window on my world  I hope Susie is much better and that she is fine when she returns - don't forget to look after yourself as well as her


----------



## gail1 (Oct 14, 2014)

sorry to hear susie isnt well hope shes better soon  both i and jelly are sending her hugs and love and you of corse xxxxxxx


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm now struggling to get Susie home. The pet taxi is stuck in Birmingham and doesn't know when he will get back. Other taxis won't take dogs. My brother is separated from his wife and she has the car on the other side of town...he will try to help but doesn't know if he can. The vets have said that if I can't collect Susie she will have to stay in. She needs to be home not stuck in a cage.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2014)

Aw, I hope you can get things sorted soon Amanda! Who would not want to drive Susie around, she's a darling! (Better not say 'pussycat'!  )


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

gail1 said:


> sorry to hear susie isnt well hope shes better soon  both i and jelly are sending her hugs and love and you of corse xxxxxxx


Thank you Gail and Jelly xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Aw, I hope you can get things sorted soon Amanda! Who would not want to drive Susie around, she's a darling! (Better not say 'pussycat'!  )



Thank you Alan - one of my most favourite things used to be taking Susie for a drive.  Well it looks like it is going to turn out well.  The pet taxi hopes to be back to Northampton by 4.30 but if there is a problem my friend's husband has said that he will get me there for 6.30.  You're right with what you said earlier I do need to look after myself - BG is 13.7 and I keep bursting into tears


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Thank you Alan - one of my most favourite things used to be taking Susie for a drive.  Well it looks like it is going to turn out well.  The pet taxi hopes to be back to Northampton by 4.30 but if there is a problem my friend's husband has said that he will get me there for 6.30.  You're right with what you said earlier I do need to look after myself - BG is 13.7 and I keep bursting into tears



{{{{HUGS}}}} Wish I could be there to offer you a real one!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you Alan I wish you were here too but virtual hugs are very good


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 14, 2014)

AJ I do hope you get Susie back with you very shortly and she is well enough to settle in with you for a cuddle.  When I'm feeling down Millie is the very best medicine, she gives a mean snoogle


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you KookyCat Susie is now home and has had big cuddles.  She sends cuddles back to both of you


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 14, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Thank you KookyCat Susie is now home and has had big cuddles.  She sends cuddles back to both of you



Fantastic, I feel much better knowing she's home so you can look after each other


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you KookyCat Susie definitely looks after me


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Thank you KookyCat Susie is now home and has had big cuddles.  She sends cuddles back to both of you



Oh brilliant!  Woof! Woof!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

Susie says woof woof back!.....well she would if she wasn't fast asleep with my feet laying on her


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 14, 2014)

Just adding my love and hugs.xx


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you Karen xx


----------



## gail1 (Oct 14, 2014)

so glad shes backi with you


----------



## AJLang (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you Gail. Susie had a good sleep when she got home and, touch wood, now seems back to normal


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 14, 2014)

Lucy sending kitty cuddles to Susie xxx


----------



## AJLang (Oct 15, 2014)

Susie says thank you very much Lucy xxxx


----------



## casey (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm so pleased to hear that Susie has recovered and is back home with you. Please give her big hugs and kisses from me and please take care of yourself too.x


----------



## AJLang (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you Casey.  Susie says thank you very much as well  xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm late to this thread, I know you understand why. I'm sorry you're having such a hard time of it and can only send my best wishes and hugs. I hope you get the best possible results from the scan.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Alison thank you very much xx


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Oct 17, 2014)

I am also really late to this but am so glad Susie is back where she belongs. I wanted to ask how you are getting on with your eyes, I cannot find the correct thread to find out what has been happening, massive {{{hugs}}}...Tintin


----------



## AJLang (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you Tin Tin.  The new problems with my eyes are eye pain which comes and goes, variable dipoplia (double vision) and nystagmus (wobbly eyes) which was diagnosed by an orthoptist.  Nystagmus is a neurological condition and according to the RNIB can be caused by MS, a stoke, brain tumour etc Most of the time I'm managing not to worry and making the most of life but I do have blips when it scares me. I've got the CT head scan on October 30th and a neurologist appointment on November 27th.


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm so pleased you have susie back with you. I hope you both have a good nights sleep and a good day tomorrow. Don't forget to look after yourself, as well as susie.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 19, 2014)

Thankyou Spiritfree. Touch wood everything with regard to Susie is now back to normal


----------

